# Hot starting problem



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

alright- last night I went to best buy- they were closing so I walked directly back to my car and it wouldnt start. It used to do this when I had old ignition components in it, but I just put new PLUGS, WIRES,CAP AND ROTOR IN 5 DAYS AGO! Here is how I fixed the problem though REMEMBER ITS AUTOMATIC............I PUT THE CAR IN DRIVE- TURNED THE KEY THEN PROMPTLY STUCK IT IN DRIVE WITH MY FOOT ON THE GAS AND IT STARTED!!! This was after trying to start it by flooring it like I sometimes have to do and by messing around with my msd( I thought I had a bad ignition coil ) THIS MORNING IT STARTED FINE THOUGH! IS THERE A SWITCH IN THE TRANNY THAT COULD BE GOING BAD OR NOT MAKING A GOOD CONNECTION WHEN ITS HOT? It was like the thing wasnt getting spark at all- is there any way I can hook up a switch to the coil with a dedicated line so that I can MAKE SURE IT GETS POWER?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Neutral safety switch?


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

what do you mean bro? Now its fine though- HEY ERIC TONIGHT I AM PUTTING ON MY BOV AND I HOOKED THE AFC AND RSM UP BRO!!!!!!! I met the sales manager from apexi when I went to nopi in Atl last weekend and I have been on the phone with him all week- he has been giving me a hand to help me understand the deceleration part of the afc- I have it now though. I will let you know how everything works out!

Hey what is 3300 pounds in kilos?isnt it like 1150? Arent our cars around 3300 pounds?


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

0341TODD said:


> Hey what is 3300 pounds in kilos?isnt it like 1150? Arent our cars around 3300 pounds?


3300 / 2.2 = 1500


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Our cars ( Turbo 2 seaters) are 2850lbs.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

no way dude- my nx is 2300 pounds- my Z is a pig compared to that- dept of transportation says its around 3300 if I remember correctly
I will check the fsm when I get home- as for now I am off to the shop to continue installation of my killer BOV!


PPPSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

well mine in the door says 2850 lbs.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Hey Scott, how do I get that? Divide by 2.2 Im assuming?


nevermind- yes it is- I just did it---LOL


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> well mine in the door says 2850 lbs.


 I weighed mine at the track , and with a lot of the rear interior , A/C componnents gone , and a bunch of other stuff , it still weighed 3075 lbs with me and 10 gallons of gas in it.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

well I dunno, maybe that is dry weight or something. Even then 17 gallons of fuel doesn't weigh 300 LBS


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Mine might be a GLL and stuff , and those have more crap onboard. Heck , my power driver seat weighs close to 80 lbs.......


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I have the GL-L model (check the vin it will tell you)


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I have the LZ model (La Raza)

I know what happened with that hot starting thing, I shocked the computer when I was messing with my afc while I was driving- I was showing my g/f how it worked and I havent played with it in a long time since it was in my NX for awhile, and I accidentally set the throttle for the deceleration-- it konked the car out for like a second before I realized what I did and set the throttle back to zero...........all good though- whenever my boss gets the digital camera back I will take some pictures and post them.

DUDE BOV'S ARE THE SHIT!!!!! I SCARED SO MANY OLD PEOPLE LAST NIGHT!!!!!! Oh my god its cool- girls in traffic are like "do it again, do it again!!!"

Hey Jake, Balliztik makes up the other 300 pounds himself man--- thats not gas-- LOL

J/K- hahahahaha


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

are you running open atmosphere? If so how is it running during shifts? Can you tell a difference?

I am thinking about getting the TurboXS one. It's supposed to be like over 110 DB.!

Yeah I'm rice so what. I'll kick any other ricers ass


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I have the apexi twin chamber ( so what if Im a label whore-lol) You have to remember my car is automatic to man. I have to get off the gas for it to work.....Ive gotten pretty good with playing with it though. It is running fine- I hooked my AFC up to my car so I could adjust the deceleration, but I didnt need to use it--- thats actually what caused this whole thread anyways- b/c I was screwing with the AFC while the car was running-lol

Its sweet though man- oh its so damned cool


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

In 84 the turbo Z weigher 2950
in 85 they upped it to 3100 ish
In 86 they weighed 3180
87-up they got them to 3300
that's why 84 AE's ae cool, and 85 is the next best thing.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

my gvw says that my car is 3740- I hope that is a typo for d.o.t


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> my gvw says that my car is 3740- I hope that is a typo for d.o.t


It better be you Ford LTD


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> my gvw says that my car is 3740- I hope that is a typo for d.o.t


 gvw is not what the car weighs , it's what it's max load is.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

That sounds about right, I was hoping it was something like that....I was like "an automatic tranny couldnt wiegh 400 pounds man!!!!"


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

yeah even the VG30ET would even feel like a dog with a 4K lbs. car


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

hey balliztik- didnt you order your boost controller from boostvalve.com? I thought I got that website from you- how long did it take for it to get to you?
I want this thing like NOW and its been 4 days since I ordered it


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> hey balliztik- didnt you order your boost controller from boostvalve.com? I thought I got that website from you- how long did it take for it to get to you?
> I want this thing like NOW and its been 4 days since I ordered it


 That's about right , 4-5 days. Patience is a virtue......


----------

